# Clothing Photography exposure problems



## papeter (Jan 24, 2011)

I am photographing small childrens clothing using a *Nikon D60 18mm-55 *zoom. Two soft boxes with 125W (625w equivalent) Continuous Lighting 5400K, pure white   daylight bulbs. 

I lay the garments flat on a white nylon reflector which lays on top of white background paper.  Camera height to subject approx 44". 

I have tried various manual exposure settings and notice slight shading differences on camera screen & computer monitor to the original garment.
I just can't seem to get them to match!

Problem is that there is such a large variety of colours and textures of fabric that I have to photograph.    

My settings are *100ASA* sometimes *200ASA* and white balance settings *Daylight Fluorescent*. 

I then tried using the *auto mode* and found some of the colours are nearer to the actual garment colour.   But I realise this isn't entirely satisfactory.

Is there anything else I need to do to get nearer to matching colours?

Would appreciate your feedback.



papeter
Manchester UK


----------



## Buckster (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounds like you need to do a custom white balance.  I recommend an inexpensive gray card at least, a color checker passport if you can afford it, or some other white balance tool in between.


----------

